# Which of these saddle pads do you recommend?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You trail ride how fast ? How far ? In what kinda saddle ?

For western, Aussi, or Endurance, and lots of miles go for a Tucker cool back or wool back fleece pad, They are easy too clean and fairly economical. Eather that or pretty much any wool felt pad of about an inch thick. reinsman canvas back pads are pretty decent pads for generaly walking trail ride western pads.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

I would also like to hear of some good saddle pads. I currently have a Reinsman Tacky Too Contour M2 pad -- non slip neoprene, thin wool felt core and extra padding and I like it, my horse likes it but it's pretty well built up. As she's gaining all her extra weight, I'm hoping it still fits with her saddle (though I have a super comfy FQHB Circle Y Flex Tree saddle for that reason!) I also would love to hear feedback on the "Professional's Choice SMX" pads. 

LaceyLou, not sure if you've hear of or seen the Reinsman M2 pads, they are very light, minimal slip and seem very comfortable for my sensitive mare. I also purchased mine for $90/ free ship on ebay. Pretty colors, too!


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> You trail ride how fast ? How far ? In what kinda saddle ?
> 
> For western, Aussi, or Endurance, and lots of miles go for a Tucker cool back or wool back fleece pad, They are easy too clean and fairly economical. Eather that or pretty much any wool felt pad of about an inch thick. reinsman canvas back pads are pretty decent pads for generaly walking trail ride western pads.



We mostly go at a walking pace, but do some trot and canter. Our rides are generally an hour or longer in a western saddle. I haven't heard of the Tucker brand. I will check those out. I think I am leaning towards the all wool felt pads for the compression resistance and moisture wicking ability, but the lighter weight and easy cleaning of the foam type pads (like the Wyngz) appeal to me, too. But, I've heard that the foam or neoprene pads can trap too much heat and not allow the horse to cool down - and I've heard the exact opposite about them, too. So I don't know which is accurate. If I knew that the foam/neoprene wouldn't overheat my horse I would most likely go with that type of pad.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

pgboogie said:


> I would also like to hear of some good saddle pads. I currently have a Reinsman Tacky Too Contour M2 pad -- non slip neoprene, thin wool felt core and extra padding and I like it, my horse likes it but it's pretty well built up. As she's gaining all her extra weight, I'm hoping it still fits with her saddle (though I have a super comfy FQHB Circle Y Flex Tree saddle for that reason!) I also would love to hear feedback on the "Professional's Choice SMX" pads.
> 
> LaceyLou, not sure if you've hear of or seen the Reinsman M2 pads, they are very light, minimal slip and seem very comfortable for my sensitive mare. I also purchased mine for $90/ free ship on ebay. Pretty colors, too!



I was initially looking at the Reinsman Tacky Too M2 pads. They sound great based on how they are meant to perform. I read some reviews from people saying that they pulled out their horses hair, or we're too hot, though and that made me hesitant. It sounds like you've had good luck with yours, though. Have you had any negatives with that pad? They are less expensive than a lot of the pads I've liked, so that would be good, but I don't want to buy a $90 pad and then end up needing to buy a $160+ pad because the less expensive one didn't work, ya know? But if a more affordable pad works, I'm all for it


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I use nice wool pad (like 5-star or Impact Gel) with a single layer Mayatex blanket underneath. That keeps the thick pad clean and the blankets are easy to wash in a tub of water when they get dirty. And I frequently to 4-5 hour (mostly walking) trail rides.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

With the neoprene pads, sometimes I've hear of the "grip" working too well and pulling on the hair. At the ranch where I ride, they use these pads on some horses, but lay a think cotton (old sheet, cut to side of pad) between the horse and the pad to eliminate this issue. This is a vented neoprene (waffle weave with holes throughout) so I have not had over heating issues. But I guess every horse will be different  Good luck in your search!!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

5-Star..lovem!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

5-star-all they way. And at 1" you need nothing else. I use a 3/4 so I can use the "pretty" balnket on top of it. I would have nothing else other than the soft wool of the 5-star next to my horse. Defeats the purpose of spending all the $$.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

with the short easy rides you are doing its not that critical. Id go for something basic like a reinsman fleece pad.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'm definitely leaning more towards a wool felt pad (5 Star or similar). I am a heavier rider, so I'd like to put a little extra protection for my horse. Also, I'm just starting out with my horse, Lucy, so we will be working our way up to longer rides.
Anyone out there with experience with the Saddleright or Wyngz RidezCool pads? I'd really like some feedback on those two pads before I commit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

A properly fitting saddle will do more good for your horse than a gee wiz bells and whistle glamour pad. If you need more than a plain old wool felt or fleece pad Id suspect the saddle is the problem.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally like the 5 star. BUT, if you google both of those pads youwant to know about, there is info out there, including reviews, and even a discussion from a year ago about the Saddleright on the Chronicle Forum.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input! My saddle fits Lucy well, so that isn't an issue. I've decided to go with the 5 Star pad - they seem to get the most recommendations from users, and I was leaning that way anyhow.

Any suggestions on thickness? The longest our rides will ever really get up to is probably 3 hours. I am a little on the heavier side, don't know if that makes a difference or not. I'm thinking 1" just to cover all the bases...?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Of those pads the 5 star and the Clasic Equine are the best. The Pro choice are nice but I find them move around too much. 

When it comes to saddle pads you get what you pay for so do not skimp or think a cheap pad will do.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a 3/4" 5 star, that I use with another "pretty" pad over it, so together it is about 1". I did this based on the recommendation of one of my trainers. I am now saving to get another 5 star, but will get a 1" for the days I am too lazy to put on both pads.......So, I guess it depends on whether you want to have something "pretty" on top or not. I also got the butterfly shaped 5 star, since my saddle has a butterfly skirt......LOVE it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I always think I need a new age horribly overpriced pad, and then when it is all said and done I just go back to the good 'ol standby. A good quality wool pad. LOL 

I have been using Diamond Wool pads for years. They are 100% wool and not horribly expensive. And Like Franknbeans said, you can buy a variety of wool blanket toppers. I also buy different thicknesses to accommodate weight changes or different horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Right now I have 2 clasic equine pads. I tend to replace my pads about every 2 years. Sell them before they get to bad and replace them. Right now I have a wool top and battom and a wool top and neoprein bottom. I use a english baby pad under the wool bottom one to help keep it clean. Works well. I like this pad for my everyday riding. The others one I use for shows. Like that I can just wash it off and then put it on anouther horse real fast.

Both have wool tips so I can change out blankets on the top when I am showing so in the long run I can change the look without spending a lot of money on new saddle pads.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have 2 Classic Equine esp pads, they are by far my favorite I've ever used.


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

*i would use the "Dura-Tech® The Original Pro Pad"*

you can get one at Dura-Tech® The Original Pro Pad in Work/Protective at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> Of those pads the 5 star and the Clasic Equine are the best. The Pro choice are nice but I find them move around too much.
> 
> When it comes to saddle pads you get what you pay for so do not skimp or think a cheap pad will do.


I am going to guess the moving around has to do with the horse/rider/saddle combo. I use SMX/Pro Choice on my "A" horse for everything we do and do not have an issue.

Also have Classic Equine - it was the only one at the time we could find short enough for my compact mare. I like that too.

OP - as far as thickness - it depends on how your saddle fits. Too thick and it could cause pinching or pressure points.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mls said:


> I am going to guess the moving around has to do with the horse/rider/saddle combo. I use SMX/Pro Choice on my "A" horse for everything we do and do not have an issue.
> *Could be but I think it was more that the saddle pad was a bit on the old side and was not holding up well. As it work OK when it was new and over time I started having issues with it. Have not had any problems with the Classic Equine pads. Even as they age.*
> 
> Also have Classic Equine - it was the only one at the time we could find short enough for my compact mare. I like that too.
> ...


 

I agree about the thinkness. I do not really like anything over a 3/4 inch pad. I have had some 1 inch and sold them fast. Just too much bulk. Keep in mind that more is not better a lot of times.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like you're looking at western pads. I use a Classic Equine pad with my western saddle. It's not the one you're looking at but it is the same brand and I really like it, so I'd recommend the Classic Equine one.

When I was looking for a good pad for my western saddle, a knowledgeable friend of mine actually recommended against the SMX Air Ride pads. She had one horse get a sore back from one of those pads. I'm sure lots of other people like them and get great results, but I wasn't willing to gamble!


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I got a 1" thick 5 Star and after trying it for a of couple short rides I think it might be a little more thick than we need. Plus, with all the good additional input I've gotten on this thread (thanks everyone) I'm thinking I should return it for a 7/8" thick pad.I know it's not a huge difference, but it is less bulk. I'm afraid 3/4" wouldn't be enough with me being heavier...?

Another observation I had is that my mare's back felt pretty hot after the couple trial runs with the 5 star pad. The pad I have now is a no name wool felt bottom (seems like not great quality felt as I can see strands of synthetic material in the felt) with a weaved blanket top attached to it (a little under 1" total thickness), and her back hasn't ever felt that hot before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The Reinsman Tacky Too (there are several different models) is nice. It seems to keep the saddle from slipping. It does not irritate my mare's skin.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Update: Almost two years later!

About 5 months into getting my mare, after I originally started this thread, I got a nice used Crates saddle that fits her _perfectly_. It came with a 1 inch thick Diamond Wool felt pad (not contoured, not 100% wool, with a little bit of a cutback at the wither). This one: Diamond Wool Pads - Products - Wool Liners & Pads I used that pad for awhile and it worked OK, but I wanted a pad that was contoured with the cut out above the wither (basically the style of the 5-Star pads). My local tack store had some 5-star pads in stock and I was going to go with one of those, based on so many people being really happy with that brand, but they didn't have any color combos that would go well color wise with my saddle. I'm kind of picky about that even though I know it's not a big deal for someone who doesn't show; but, my saddle is that typical Crates' "Chestnut" that has quite a bit of orange to it and it clashes with a lot of colors. I ended up finding a Classic Equine 100% wool felt pad, 3/4 or 1 inch thick - can't remember right now, that matches my saddle colors to a T. It's the same style as the 5-Star pads, so I was happy. Not sure if this is the exact same one, but like this Wool 1'' Felt Equibrand (Supplies Tack - Saddle Accessories - Pads) After a year of using this pad I am very happy with it and it works great with my saddle and for my horse - never any issues with a sore back or overheating! And over this past summer we were riding a lot. 1.5 hour lessons 2 times per week and trails rides of approx. 2 hours 4 times per week.

So, now that I have some experience of my own with a few different types of pads, I definitely recommend a 100% wool felt pad from any of the better quality brands (Classic Equine, 5-Star, Diamond Wool, etc). Still haven't tried any of the different types of neoprene pads, but I'm happy with what I've got


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a convert .... 100% wool felt pads are awesome. I'm riding the Circle Y Julie Goodnight 3/4" wool felt pad that is contoured, has a wither cutout, and is cut close contact for a nice close contact ride. Love love this pad.

Monarch Arena Performance/Trail Pad #0066

I should say though I have the Julie Goodnight Peak Performance Reiner (Sierra Nevada saddle) to go with the pad. Can I just say this is the BEST SADDLE EVER!


----------

